# Most Unique RCI Timeshares?



## MichaelColey (Aug 13, 2010)

What are some of the most unique RCI timeshares you can exchange into?

I've seen the all-inclusive resorts, which have fairly substantial surcharges.  (Do any have all-inclusive included or have more reasonable surcharges?)

I've seen the surf clubs / catamarans, which look like a blast but don't allow kids (and have fairly big surcharges).

I've seen a few houseboats (that stay docked).  Not all that appealing to me.

How about over-water bungalows?

Anything else truly unique or utterly breathtaking?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2010)

What about the canal boats in the UK?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 13, 2010)

*They're All The Same & Every 1 Different.*




MichaelColey said:


> Anything else truly unique or utterly breathtaking?


You mean, like a converted hotel in the heart of Branson MO that has free breakfasts for everybody every day?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA​


----------



## abbekit (Aug 13, 2010)

*Schloss Grubhof in Austria*

An old castle converted into timeshare apartments.  Still has the great architectural details (see it in my photo link below).


----------



## hjtug (Aug 13, 2010)

Are you interested in ones that are unique in a bad way?


----------



## Keep Traveling (Aug 13, 2010)

Club Bali Hai Moorea (#0782)  
French Polynesia 
www.clubbalihai.com 

I think this is as close as you get for a bungalow...

Accommodations all contain 1 bath and consist of: Studio units OCC: Max 2/Pri 2 with 1 queen bed & 1 twin sofa bed. All units assigned upon check-in. Upgrades at special prices to overwater bungalows or beachfront units when space available.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 14, 2010)

abbekit said:


> An old castle converted into timeshare apartments.  Still has the great architectural details (see it in my photo link below).



That is a great resort.  No modern construction could match the charm of an old castle or chateau or manor house.

I also like Chateau de Maulmont and Chateau Country Club de Tredion in France.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Osbourne & Kilconquhar*

The Osbourne Club in Torquay, England is in a crescent building from the 1850s.  Each unit is unique in its configuration.  The location is great- overlooking the English Channel but away from Torquay's tourist area.  Nice amenities including indoor and outdoor pools and onsite restaurants.

Kilconquhar in Fife, Scotland has units in an old castle as well, although most are in separate villas.  

We are looking forward to our stay at the Chateau du Maulmont 22 months from now!


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 14, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> The Osbourne Club in Torquay, England is in a crescent building from the 1850s.  Each unit is unique in its configuration.  The location is great- overlooking the English Channel but away from Torquay's tourist area.  Nice amenities including indoor and outdoor pools and onsite restaurants.




We had a great week at this resort a few years ago!

Sheila


----------



## Keep Traveling (Aug 17, 2010)

There are yurts at shandoah crossing but not sure I they trade through Rci they are parting bluegreen though 

Disney has the treehouse villas but again not sure if in Rci


----------



## KarenP (Aug 17, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Kilconquhar in Fife, Scotland has units in an old castle as well, although most are in separate villas.



They also offer horsebackriding lessons and trail rides through the countryside!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 18, 2010)

Tradewinds cruise club yacht cabins


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 24, 2010)

The Landing at 7 Coves has timeshares directly on the water [Lake Conroe].  You feel as though you are on a cruise.  The units are nice, but not spectacular.


----------

